# What does it mean to you?



## TN2IC (19 Feb 2012)

What does "soldiering on" mean to you? I like to see different views on this term. Or see if we are all on the same page. 


As for myself for example. It's hard for me in the environment I work with. I do a rucksack march, and the local and military police chase me down. I thought I was maintaining my "soldiering" skills. Guess not.  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2012)

So do you push yourself? Or you a Monday-Friday special? Seems no one is biting.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Feb 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Seems no one is biting.



I'm just not entirely sure i know what you are looking for. That's just me though.


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm just not entirely sure i know what you are looking for. That's just me though.



What does "soldiering on" mean to you? ;D In your opinion. A warrior spirit .. . .. etc..


----------



## BernDawg (20 Feb 2012)

Cowboy up!

Bang on!

Head down.

Power through.

When the going gets tough......

Nuff said?


----------



## aesop081 (20 Feb 2012)

Getting things done despite the stupidity, or even futility, of it all ?


----------



## medicineman (20 Feb 2012)

Doing the right thing despite shite and abuse flying about to take the easy way out.


----------



## Zombie (20 Feb 2012)

Grin and bear it and don't forget what you were trained to do...


----------



## larry Strong (20 Feb 2012)

Dad used that term a lot when he was alive...and the meaning I have gotten out of it over the years is: 

"To do the best you can at the task that is in front of you - CF or civvie - in spite of any adversity or obstacles that are thrown/crop up in your path, without pissn' and moaning about it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Feb 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> So do you push yourself? Or you a Monday-Friday special? Seems no one is biting.



Not seeing soldiering as an 8-4 thing.

Not letting lower ranked soldiers speak disparagingly about their un-liked peers or superiors in your presence.

Not 'passing the buck' when passing on unpopular orders.   [No more oakleys in the field vs The platoon commander doesn't want you guys wearing oakleys anymore, sorry]

Challenging orders and decisions that use "because that's how we've always done it" as an explanation.   ie doing stand-to's at dawn and dusk every day.

Taking an active interest in being knowledgeable about your tools and equipment. Always seeking to improve your fitness and education.

Embracing the suck.


----------



## medicineman (20 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Embracing the suck.



Not only embracing it, but hoping it can suck more than it already does.

MM


----------



## BernDawg (21 Feb 2012)

"Challenging orders and decisions that use "because that's how we've always done it" as an explanation.   ie doing stand-to's at dawn and dusk every day."

Really? You don't think that maybe, just maybe, somone got caught with their pants down one too many times because that's when the enemy is most active (cause that's when we are) "attack at dawn" "move at last light" suppose you never heard that in orders before eh?


----------



## dangerboy (21 Feb 2012)

You could use the argument that with modern technology the battlefield is now 24 hours.  So first and last light are not as important anymore, not sure I agree with the argument but I have heard it.


----------



## HollywoodCowboy (21 Feb 2012)

Soldiering on..

what button combo is this on "call of duty"


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Feb 2012)

Having the ability, will, motivation and GAFF to get 'er done when you are tired/pissed off/getting screwed over/its stupid/your hurtin' but not hurt/when you're hurt but not seriously.

"the ability to overcome whatever is thrown at you and still ruck up"


----------



## BernDawg (21 Feb 2012)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> You could use the argument that with modern technology the battlefield is now 24 hours.  So first and last light are not as important anymore, not sure I agree with the argument but I have heard it.


Granted however, it also gives the commander on the ground a chance to see his troops, tour the position and basically make sure everything is working the way it should be. That being said I am no expert in asymetrical warfare so I could be talking out of my a$$.


----------



## cphansen (22 Feb 2012)

Soldiering On, for me equates to, Life is hard, then you die, get over it


----------



## CountDC (22 Feb 2012)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Granted however, it also gives the commander on the ground a chance to see his troops, tour the position and basically make sure everything is working the way it should be. That being said I am no expert in asymetrical warfare so I could be talking out of my a$$.



also a good chance for a head count.  Anyone seen Johnny? I would guess knowing Johnny disappeared sometime between dusk and dawn would be better than "he was seen 2 days ago".


----------



## fraserdw (22 Feb 2012)

I do not like the term at all.  I have heard "soldier on" as a way of getting over some superior's unethical bahavior from drunken Platoon WO when I was private to Careerist Superiors after I became an officer.  When I hear "soldier on" I think "what do I have to swallow now".


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 Feb 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> I do not like the term at all.  I have heard "soldier on" as a way of getting over some superior's unethical bahavior from drunken Platoon WO when I was private to Careerist Superiors after I became an officer.  When I hear "soldier on" I think "what do I have to swallow now".




I hear you, having had similar experiences I guess; but I like and use the term because it means, to me, that we keep going through all manner of adversity: public disdain, government neglect (or worse), failures in leadership, management ineptitude, poor facilities, inadequate equipment, and, and, and _ad infinitum_ ... and we do it because were soldiers and because our mates are, by and large, great people with the same _ethos_ and the same good humour and because they, too "soldier on."

And we carry the spirit and the friends into retirement and after we have forgotten about the public disdain, government neglect and all the other stuff, we think of Samuel Johnson's remark that _"Every man thinks meanly of himself for not having been a soldier, or not having been at sea."_


----------

